# Experimenting with Cream Cheese



## txoldshirley (Aug 12, 2006)

Tonight I was looking for something to mix with cream cheese so I used some sun dried tomato paste (just a tablespoon); tasted it and it needed something so I added some honey bbq sauce and some dried sweet red pepper.  It's very good (of course you can't really do anything to screw up cream cheese).


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2006)

txoldshirley said:
			
		

> Tonight I was looking for something to mix with cream cheese so I used some sun dried tomato paste (just a tablespoon); tasted it and it needed something so I added some honey bbq sauce and some dried sweet red pepper. It's very good (of course you can't really do anything to screw up cream cheese).


Isn't it fun letting your imagination as well as your fingers play with food? Sounds like you made a nice combo. How did you use it?

kadesma


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 13, 2006)

txoldshirley said:
			
		

> Tonight I was looking for something to mix with cream cheese so I used some sun dried tomato paste ...(of course you can't really do anything to screw up cream cheese).


 
You could boil it. That'd screw it up a treat!!

That sundried tomato recipe sounds very good! 
I did something similar last Friday - cream cheese, finely chopped & fried bacon, a little sage, a little rosemary , a little olive oil. 
Plastered it on pieces of Swedish Bread!


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 13, 2006)

Clive, your idea sounds good.  I'm gonna try it--the sundried tomatoes and bacon (not boiling).
Kadesma--i am using it to top Ritz crackers.  Gonna take it to work tomorrow and since it sat overnight, the flavor is even better today so I'm thinking tomorrow it'll be absolutely wonderful.
We are being experimental cooks at work.  i'm doing the salsas and dips.  We're having so much fun.


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's something I tried.  I used to mix Harry & David's Smokey Hot Tomato Relish with cream cheese, but ran out.  My solution:

Chopped sundried tomatoes
couple of drops of liquid smoke
Sweet Red Chile Sauce
Garlic


----------



## licia (Aug 13, 2006)

One of my favorites is 8 oz cream cheese, 1 tub gorgonzola, toasted pine nuts or macadamia nuts, dried cranberries. Cream cheeses and add nuts and cranberries. Serve on crackers.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> One of my favorites is 8 oz cream cheese, 1 tub gorgonzola, toasted pine nuts or macadamia nuts, dried cranberries. Cream cheeses and add nuts and cranberries. Serve on crackers.


licia,
oh goodness does that make me want to go make some right now  I'm thinking about making some next weekend for the family, IF i can wait that long.111

kadesma


----------



## licia (Aug 13, 2006)

Kadesma, it is really delicious.  We like it served on top of pear halves, also. Hope you do enjoy it. I first bought it at Costco, but they don't carry it anymore and luckily I had kept the lid with an ingredient list. So mine is a "copycat" version of my own.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 13, 2006)

One of my favourite cream cheese spreads/dips is chives or green onions, chopped pimento, sharp cheddar (shredded) and a hint of worcestershire sauce (I'll admit to being more than a little addicted to this combo, which was handed down from my mom). I love it on toasted bread, as well as wheat thins and triscuits  (You can make it with low fat cheese and cream cheese just as easily.)


----------



## Zlatko (Aug 13, 2006)

try the sun dried tomatos, artichokes, & garlic in the cream cheese.

then put it on a pita or crackers.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 13, 2006)

That sounds really good, Zlatko!  I love artichokes.


----------



## Zlatko (Aug 13, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> That sounds really good, Zlatko!  I love artichokes.


1 year ago, when i first got to united states of A., i had pizza w/ artichoke and chicken & tomatoes.  it, was very good.  never back home do you find something like this, which is why i love the USofA


----------



## ChefScotty (Aug 13, 2006)

It's my secret ingredient for an awesome creamed spinach.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 13, 2006)

My twist on it would be shallots, garlic, goat cheese and S&P kinda like borsin spread. Also can be put into button mushrooms topped with bread crumbs and baked till cooked through about 20-30 minutes at 375. Outta this world GOOOOOOOOD !


----------



## amber (Aug 13, 2006)

I know this may sound weird, but I have always loved cream cheese and strawberry jam sandwiches on white bread.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 14, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I know this may sound weird, but I have always loved cream cheese and strawberry jam sandwiches on white bread.


 
Not wierd at all! 
I did some sandwiches for a Summer Camp last week. Thursday's Gourmet Treat was (store -bought!) croissants, cream cheese, ham and Guava Jelly. 

No complaints from 100 kids!!

Cream Cheese is commonly served with Guava Shells here as a sweet course.


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 14, 2006)

The recipes and ideas all of you have posted sound wonderful.  I'm gonna have to try all of them and take them to work.  Maybe it'll mean job security if I keep bringng the good food!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's one that an aunt of mine used to always make for parties.  It sounded odd to me at first, but being a big-time garlic lover, I really liked it & now make it myself if I know other garlic-lovers will be coming over.

Amounts are all to taste.

One (or more) bricks of real cream cheese (forget the low-fat/no-fat stuff), softened to room temp

As many peeled, minced cloves of garlic you want (or can stand)

As many good-quality dill or sour-dill pickles, chopped, you want

Minced fresh parsley to cover.

Combine cream cheese, minced garlic, & chopped pickles & refrigerate until mixture is just still enough to handle easily.  Turn out on plastic or waxed paper & form into a log or brick shape & roll in or gently press on your minced parsley to cover.  Chill until serving time, then serve with your favorite sturdy crackers.


----------



## ~emz~ (Aug 15, 2006)

cream cheese on crackers (especially stoned wheat crackers) and jalapeno jelly is to die for delicious...and a great snack/easy appetizer


----------



## Constance (Aug 15, 2006)

How about a cheese Danish? When Mom and I used to go to St. Louis for a shopping trip, we'd always bring home wonderful pastries from Mrs. Hullings. The cheese Danish was my favorite!

I have a friend who just mixes a little can of chopped green chilies with a package of cream cheesed, hits it with a little hot sauce, and spreads it on a cracker. 

Another friend used to bring what she called "SOS" to parties. It was browned, seasoned ground beef mixed with cream cheese melted in, and was served with party rye bread. It was delicious!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

All these recipes sound great---met a lady in Egypt who used to do a lot of entertaining  in River Oaks, Houston, and she would take a small jar of sliced jalapenos, drain the juice, add sugar, let stand for about 15-20 minutes and then add the jalapenos to cream cheese.  Wonderful on savory crackers!!


----------



## ~emz~ (Aug 15, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> How about a cheese Danish? When Mom and I used to go to St. Louis for a shopping trip, we'd always bring home wonderful pastries from Mrs. Hullings. The cheese Danish was my favorite!
> 
> I have a friend who just mixes a little can of chopped green chilies with a package of cream cheesed, hits it with a little hot sauce, and spreads it on a cracker.
> 
> Another friend used to bring what she called "SOS" to parties. It was browned, seasoned ground beef mixed with cream cheese melted in, and was served with party rye bread. It was delicious!


 
sound delicious!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 15, 2006)

~emz~ said:
			
		

> sound delicious!


Perhaps we should start a thread on what you *can't *do with cream cheese! 
I've got two extraordinary recipes for (Cream Cheese and) Herb/Roasted Garlic Cheesecake and Smoked Salmon Cheesecake - pure delight!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been experimenting with adding some Penzey's spice blends to my fresh chevre or ricotta cheeses.  My current favorite is the Chicago Steak Seasoning, just mix in by hand or food processor, I use for sandwiches or with fresh sliced tomatoes.  Also good is to mix in Penzey's, Sandwich Sprinkle.


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 16, 2006)

My father-in-law makes jalepeno jelly and I've had that on cream cheese before.  it really is wonderful.
I also have had cream cheese mixed with Picapepper (sp?) sauce.  YUM.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 16, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I know this may sound weird, but I have always loved cream cheese and strawberry jam sandwiches on white bread.


 That's not weird at all, I like the same combo, though I've shifted to brown/whole wheat bread


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2006)

Zlatko, I'm loving your idea.  Do you recommend the jarred artichokes, or do I have to cook a fresh one?  Would a little parmesan cheese be acceptable?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 17, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> licia,
> oh goodness does that make me want to go make some right now I'm thinking about making some next weekend for the family, IF i can wait that long.111
> 
> kadesma


 
We make something like that, but without the gorganzola.  Cranberries, nuts, and cream cheese, what a combo. 

I could mess up your cream cheese.  Want me to tell you how? 

But seiriously folks, I'm a lover of making people happy, not a devlishly crazed bad boy.  I'm only like that at MudBugs' hot tub.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I've got two extraordinary recipes for (Cream Cheese and) Herb/Roasted Garlic Cheesecake and Smoked Salmon Cheesecake - pure delight!


 
clive, I'm at the head of the line for these recipes.  Please share.


----------



## Sephora (Aug 29, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I know this may sound weird, but I have always loved cream cheese and strawberry jam sandwiches on white bread.


My mom always made us grape jelly and cream cheese sandwiches.  Love it!!


----------



## Foodfiend (Sep 10, 2006)

My brother and I love cream cheese with olives in it.  We just eyeball how many olives we put in the cheese with enough of the olive juice to thin out the cheese a little.  It makes a great sandwich.  My mother makes it for my father but thins it out more and he uses it as a chip dip when plopped down in front of the TV to watch his football games.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 10, 2006)

My mom used to make me Cream Cheese & Olive sandwiches too, & I loved them.  Those inexpensive jars of "salad olives", which are just slightly damaged pimiento-stuffed green olives, are perfect for this.


----------



## txoldshirley (Sep 10, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> My mom used to make me Cream Cheese & Olive sandwiches too, & I loved them. Those inexpensive jars of "salad olives", which are just slightly damaged pimiento-stuffed green olives, are perfect for this.


 
Yum, sounds good.  Bet that'd be good as a wrap.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 10, 2006)

I decided to experiment with cream cheese once, but I couldn't keep it lit! 

Anyway, I never inhaled.


----------



## Dina (Sep 10, 2006)

I've tried cream cheese in cheese cake, with chocolate, fruit and topped raspberry/chipotle sauce on crackers, mixed with herbs and spices as a cheese ball with crackers and even bake it in flan (cream cheese flan with evaporated milk, sweetened condensed milk, eggs and vanilla)...lots of possibilities.


----------



## Dina (Sep 10, 2006)

Adding on to the list...cream cheese in Chocolate Royale Cheesecake Squares, Bacon Appetizer Crescents, Cheesy Scalloped Potatoes, Sweet Potato Crisp, Cheesy Harvest Vegetables, Pumpkin Swirl Cheesecake, Carrot Ginger Cupcakes with Spiced Cream Cheese frosting, Autumn Pear Cake, Apple Pecan Cheesecake, Spicy Pumpkin Cake with Chocolate Chunks.....got carried away with recipes.  Just got my Food & Family cookbook in the mail.  I'd be glad to post any recipes you'd like.


----------



## mish (Sep 11, 2006)

One of my favorite nibbles is cream cheese and smoked salmon on a bagel or stuffed in cucumber slices - as a salmon/cream cheese mousse with some fresh dill and a bay shrimp to top each slice off.

A lovely party appy, is a cream cheese, pesto and sun-dried tomato (or roasted red pepper) torta (made in layers), topped with walnuts or toasted pine nuts.  You can make the torta in a large decorative mold or bowl, or in individual ramekins.  Nice presentation for a party.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 11, 2006)

I watched a lady at a privately owned donut-type shop one morning make their cream cheese turnovers.  It was a WHOLE BLOCK of cream cheese encased in puff pastry - servings 1!!!

I like to mix some cream cheese, coat cheese, and cooked sausages.  The sausages can be any kind really.  The last ones I made were a combination of 3 different ones.  I stuffed the small jalapeno-shaped sweet peppers (red, orange and yellow) then I put them in my panini maker for a few minutes until the pepper was somewhat cooked (at least had some nice grill marks) and the cheese was melted a little.  I served them atop a salad.


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't forget the pumpkin roll people. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 16, 2006)

*TNT taco cheese dip*

This recipe was developed for fresh goat cheese, so I imagine you could use cottage cheese, and cream cheese would be devine.

1 pound soft cheese
1/4 t. garlic powder
1/4 t. cayenne pepper
1 t. kosher salt
1 t. hot chili powder
1 T. dried minced onion
3/4 cup tomato juice, or one large tomato

Mix all ingredients in a food processor or blender until smooth.

I make this the day before use because it stiffens up overnight and the consistency may need adjusted the day of use.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 17, 2006)

u ever try cream cheese and wasabi?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 17, 2006)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> u ever try cream cheese and wasabi?


 
Hey - anything goes, as long as it tastes good!


----------

